# Bloating at ovulation... help!



## luminesce (Aug 6, 2006)

In addition to diarrhea that lasted 3-4 hours before my LH surge, I was (and am still) severely retaining water. I've never had this happen before that I know of, though retrospectively, I realize that I've noticed my underwear leaving "dents" at times and I can connect the same short period of loose stools to ovulation last month.

But what is up with the water retention? It is almost as bad as when I was pregnant! I think I remember reading somewhere this could be peri-menopause, which is scary since I'm 37 and TTC #2.

Any input? I tried to cut back on sodium. I think I overdid it with salt the past couple of weeks because of Popcorn Indiana!







Anything else I need to be concerned about with this?

I think I ovulated yesterday. How long do I give it to subside with this cycle? Is the second half better than the first for those of you with similar mid-cycle symptoms?


----------



## Sammerson0814 (Apr 6, 2010)

Im sorry I am not repsonding because I have a solution for you, only that I am in the same boat. Although, I do not konw if I acutally ovulated, since i do not temp. I am severely bloated as well for the last 2 weeks of this cycle. I am currently on CD 66 and I look 3 motnhs pregnant. Although every hpt said negative, it is really stressing me out. I have tried everything from excessive exercize, to drinking half a galon of water a day, to water retention pills and nothing is working. Please let me know if you find any relief.


----------

